# Free domain name!!??



## zabby (Dec 11, 2003)

Hey there.. i know there are no free meals in this world....
But still expecting some wierd luck...
IS THERE ANY WEBSITE THAT PROVIDES FREE DOMAIN NAMES!!!!!??????
a .com or .org or .in anything.... WITHOUT subdomains!!
anyone know of any???

thanks!!!


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

There are lots of paid hosts that provide a free url, some for life of the account, some for the first years registration only. I dont know of any free hosting providers that offer a TLD *yet* but I hear some are in the works.

Microsoft Live Business gives you a free account with ;
* Free domain name and Web hosting
* Easy-to-use Web site design tools
* 500 MB of Web site storage space
* 25 company-branded e-mail accounts
* Web site reports
* Search advertising tool with $50 credit*

You could always Google for others.


----------



## Sh0cka (Apr 15, 2007)

.co.nr is free (http://www.freedomain.co.nr/)
also, .tk is free (http://www.dot.tk)

hope i helped


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

Not that I know of, and the free ones that I saw are only free for the first year, and then next year they own your domain, which is very stupid for anyone to fall for their tricks.

You can get a free .co.nr domain @ www.freedomain.co.nr

Edit: Sh0cka beat me to it


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

knight_47 said:


> and the free ones that I saw are only free for the first year, and then next year they own your domain, which is very stupid for anyone to fall for their tricks.[/url]


That is not tru of *most providers*. The domain name is registered under your name that you sign up the account with, or some credit you the amount of the domain registration back to your account (making it seem free but youare paying for it)

The ones who don't are not *authorized resellers * or registrars and yes, they can be scammers so as with everything, you need to read their TOS or be careful.

If you are worried about spending 9.00 per year or cant sign up because your too young then you really should just use a subdomain name.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Besides Microsoft's service, which to my knowledge only allows you to use business templates and does not let you edit the HTML, no.


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

Just my 2 cents. If you are serious about your site and it is important to you, DON'T go for a free domain trick. After all everyone knows your site by it's domain name. All the email addresses have the domain name. No one cares to know where you are hosted. You may opt for free hosting (and there are plenty of them), but should never opt for free domain.

It is really important to control your domain name and you must ensure that you have control over it with ability to transfer to any registrar you want and also change the DNS. Additionally, it should be registered with your email address (and name).


----------



## diegoid (May 14, 2007)

.com.ar (Argentine Domains). They are free at this moment.

Registration Page: www.nic.ar

Good Luck.


----------



## The Stealthy One (May 15, 2007)

There are occasionally folks who give away .com names for free, but it's very rare. I see this happen occasionally at FWS...you may want to check there and see if you can find anything.


----------



## pcpro17 (Oct 9, 2006)

If you sign up with DreamHost (www.dreamhost.com) for a year or more, they throw in the domain registration for free.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

If your thread is solved, please mark your thread solved by selecting _*Mark Solved*_ and clicking _*Perform Action*_ in the _*Thread Tools*_ at the top of your thread.


----------



## mr.BLOGGED (May 21, 2007)

www.smartdots.com


free domains of [.net.tc] and many more extensions

smart dots for a smarter net 
free domain and free email


----------



## mr.BLOGGED (May 21, 2007)

The Stealthy One said:


> There are occasionally folks who give away .com names for free, but it's very rare. I see this happen occasionally at FWS...you may want to check there and see if you can find anything.


Whats FWS ?


----------



## ellewilliams (Jul 30, 2007)

You'd be surprised what people offer for a few referrals. Ezyrewards is one of those annoying referrals sites, but does actually offer good prizes for once and not fake holidays to Fiji or something like that. They offer .com domain names and some other random stuff like amazon vouchers and ipods. It's not hard to get a domain name, I used their website to get one, and it also has other offers to get your points up.

Have fun!


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Sh0cka said:


> .co.nr is free (http://www.freedomain.co.nr/)
> also, .tk is free (http://www.dot.tk)
> 
> hope i helped


Those aren't actually "real" domains though. They forward to your site and place the site in a frame so it _looks_ as if it's using that domain name, but it's not.


----------

